
The Cost of Switching Job Every Few Years - ggurgone
https://blog.honest.work/should-i-stay-or-should-i-go/
======
amimetic
One other option not considered for employees: become contractors. Most mid to
senior level people in London on 'standard' salaries could probably double
their income.

~~~
ggurgone
Agreed although that requires folks to become independent contractors with the
related annoyance of having to open a one employee company, dealing with taxes
mess, having to hunt for clients and so on.

